# Western media



## baodai (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello All,
I used to purchase Western media from Aaron Hicks, I don't see he list anymore Western media on his website. Do you know where I can get them now? (Western media 3), USA preferred
Thanks,
BD


----------



## Damas (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Baodai,

Aaron explained that he is dropping Western Media, on his Homepage :
HERE

I am also searching for a new source of supply for W3, EU prefered.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 14, 2010)

Why not just get it from the source: http://www.westernorchids.com.au/tissueculture-mediaformulae.html ?


----------



## baodai (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you,
Do you know if they take paypal?
Thanks,
BD


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know but they would probably answer the question if it were asked of them. When I need to get more medium I may find out for myself.

Kind regards


----------

